# Old Rawleigh Bottle



## Alek77 (May 1, 2008)

hi im new to the forum can you help me identify this old rawleigh bottle i found while digging?


----------



## madman (May 4, 2008)

hey alek, all i can tell ya its from the late 30s early 40s and is pretty common  prob held medicine or extract mike


----------



## cobaltbot (May 4, 2008)

Hey Alek use the search feature and type in Rawleigh's and youll find all sorts of info.


----------



## Alek77 (May 7, 2008)

would it help to show you the bottom?


----------



## cobaltbot (May 7, 2008)

It probably wouldn't help to figure what was in it, but the base can sometimes tell you all sorts of info about who made the bottle and when.   In 1889, William Thomas Rawleigh began selling a small line of "Good Health Products" by horse and a mortgaged buggy.  These guys are still around today.  They made all sorts of household products, I think my favorites are the extract bottles, though common, they come in many sizes and colors.  More than likely yours was also an extract bottle, what flavor, etc. would have been on a paper lable.


----------

